# The Chemistree



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2021)

not my post...posted by
u/Rapama2







Chemistree


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 29, 2021)

I get it. I found organic chemistry a real challenge.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 30, 2021)

I didn't realize chicken wire grew on trees!


----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> I get it. I found organic chemistry a real challenge.


That's OK, I flunked both organic and non organic in college.  I passed organic by the skin of my teeth a couple years later.


----------



## Devi (Jul 30, 2021)

That photo — WOW!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 30, 2021)

My daughter made a B in organic chemistry and cried as she always got A's.  Her professor said it was the best in the class as nobody made A's in that class.


----------

